# Colnago Master B-Stay



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Just picked up my first Colnago. Had to buy used, as it was all I could afford. It might be a few weeks before I can get it completely built, as I will be out of pocket. Not to mention, I have been put on a payment plan for the bike by my wife. Just a few questions:

1. Is the bottom bracket Italian threaded?
2. The add said 1" steerer, but included a 1 1/8" adaptor?? What in the world is this?
3. Looking to put the new SRAM Force 2010 on it, is this acceptable for an Italian bike?
4. Anything I should know about this particular bike?

My first Colnago! I can't wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep, Italian BB
Most likely comes with a shim for the 1" stem.
Put anything on it you want. It's your bike.

I tried to order one two years ago. At that time Colnago's were hard to come by. I have a Colnago Master X-Light and was told there is not much diff between the B-Stay and the all steel Master. I just wanted something different. If I had come into the shop a couple of weeks earlier I could have picked up B-Stay frame with carbon fork for $1500...my loss... 

I love my Master X-Light..


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

1. Is the bottom bracket Italian threaded?

Yes.

2. The add said 1" steerer, but included a 1 1/8" adaptor?? What in the world is this?

Probably a left over shim from a 1 1/8 inch stem. 

3. Looking to put the new SRAM Force 2010 on it, is this acceptable for an Italian bike?

Depends on what you want. Some people clearly feel motivated to present a unified Italian look. You could probably get a new 10 speed Chorus or used Record 10 for about the same cost if you want to maintain "the look".

4. Anything I should know about this particular bike?

The Master B-stay got a mixed response due to the non-std construction (tig welded rear section) and materials (steel and carbon mix). The geometry is standard Colnago though.


----------

